# taking out some adults



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

for my northern friends.. :beer:


----------



## ILGreenhead (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW.............any bling or collars? Hard to tell in the pictures!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice, looks like fun!!!


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

shoulder sore? :rollin:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

looks like alot of fun, wish i could do that where I live


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice Job!!! that gets me pumped. Did you decoy or jump shoot? Dead snows are dead snows sweet!!! :thumb:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Jealous!! Nice job!


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

Choice Caddy :thumb:


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

And by Northern friends I'm assuming you meant me? lol Good work boys! Can't wait for you guys to get up here in a month or so!!! :beer: we can drink a few of these as well!


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

yea buddy.. :beer: :sniper: well :sniper: then :beer: im ready to kick their ### some more


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I like how you think!! Well with the warmer weather hopefully on the way I'll get our e-caller rebuilt this week and we'll be ready to shoot em up!!! You'll have to inform Mick that you guys may be heading up here sooner than expected but we'll just have to see what the weather does but you should definitely try to be here for the first push!


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

yea, i know.. and thats when we intend to be there.. we were a bit early last year.. i'll never hunt the yankton area again if i can help it.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

possumfoot said:


> yea, i know.. and thats when we intend to be there.. we were a bit early last year.. i'll never hunt the yankton area again if i can help it.


Why?


----------

